# Looking for Trance.



## Captain Howdy (Aug 21, 2009)

I picked up some pretty good headphones, and I wanted to get some good techno songs; I'm fairly certain I like trance, but not 100% on that.

Preferably somewhat moderately fast, and without too much singing.

Things like Zombie Nation, and Sandstorm are the only two songs I can find that I've enjoyed, and that's nowhere near enough. 

So, can anybody help me out a bit?:E  I know a lot of people here love techno, so I have fairly high hopes.

(And Tiesto doesn't interest me too much)


----------



## Bittertooth (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't know many trance artists, but if you have iTunes, you can find plenty of trance radio stations, such as DI.fm Trance.  Most of them show the title and artist of the song it's playing, so if you hear anything good, you'll know which artists and songs to look up.  That's my method for finding good artists.


----------



## SwaggleTooth (Aug 22, 2009)

well, I am an avid lover of psytrance and goa -- a form of trance that originated in India that is associated with strange textures, intricate melodies and mystical vibes. It's a far, far fucking cry from Sandstorm, but give it a taste to see if you get into this stuff. 

Just to start you off, what stands to be my favorite psy/goa album is Mindsphere's Inner Cyclone, which you can find a free legitimate download at its record label's website: http://www.metapsychicrecords.com/ -- it should be phenomenal on good headphones. I strongly encourage you to give it a shot, and if you enjoy it, let me know and I can point you in the direction some more excellent psytrance (as i've got a good 5+ gigs of it now). 

Also some of the psytrance that I've found on FA that I've really enjoyed are these folks: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/zackregit/ and  http://www.furaffinity.net/user/eshmasesh/


----------



## TheComet (Aug 22, 2009)

If you have a good pair of headphones, I'll point you towards The Chemical Brothers for some interesting stuff

They do a mix of trance, psy (ALOT of it), and ultra psychedelic breakbeat/breaktrance stuff, and sound great on headphones


----------



## Nick (Aug 22, 2009)

I can help you out ^^  The first one is my favorite trance track ever and always has been. It's not fast but it's amazing. And yes it's tiesto so suck it. The rest are some good ones I think you'll like. Tried to get a bunch of diff. artists. 

"Bright Morningstar" - Tiesto 
"Exhale" - System F 
"Ayla" - Tiesto
"Resurrection" - PPK
"L'bby Haba" - DJ Sammy
"Feel The Beat" - Darude You'll like that one if you like Sandstorm

Ok there's a few to get started with...if you like any of them let me know and I'll recommend some more stuff.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 23, 2009)

SwaggleTooth said:


> well, I am an avid lover of psytrance and goa -- a form of trance that originated in India that is associated with strange textures, intricate melodies and mystical vibes. It's a far, far fucking cry from Sandstorm, but give it a taste to see if you get into this stuff.
> 
> Just to start you off, what stands to be my favorite psy/goa album is Mindsphere's Inner Cyclone, which you can find a free legitimate download at its record label's website: http://www.metapsychicrecords.com/ -- it should be phenomenal on good headphones. I strongly encourage you to give it a shot, and if you enjoy it, let me know and I can point you in the direction some more excellent psytrance (as i've got a good 5+ gigs of it now).
> 
> Also some of the psytrance that I've found on FA that I've really enjoyed are these folks: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/zackregit/ and  http://www.furaffinity.net/user/eshmasesh/



That metaphysicrecords site, none of the links worked on it, and those two users...yeah, really didn't like that very much :/ 

I'll google the Inner Cyclone thing, to see if I can find it elsewhere, but I'm not really having high hopes for the Psytrance thing - Strange noises, complex melodies, and 'vibes', aren't anything (word-wise) that draw my attention.



Nick said:


> I can help you out ^^ The first one is my favorite trance track ever and always has been. It's not fast but it's amazing. And yes it's tiesto so suck it. The rest are some good ones I think you'll like. Tried to get a bunch of diff. artists.
> 
> "Bright Morningstar" - Tiesto
> "Exhale" - System F
> ...



Again, Tiesto really isn't my cup of tea. The few songs I've heard of his, are really milked for length, and really not much substance. As for that song, Bright Morningstar, I was bothered by the constant up and off-beat, it's a really weird noise, and the timing is annoying. The song doesn't do much, even without that annoying noise. 

System F was okay, a much closer step to something I'd be looking for, as versus Tiesto.

PPK, not so much, it started going off into wonderland and totally lost my interest less then halfway through.

Didn't like DJ Sammy at all, don't like vocals like that in the music.

Liked DaRude, of course.


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 23, 2009)

i will tell my faves:
(supermode) tell me why
(Sanxion7) aquasphere

(Tiesto):
1 subrastimulation
2 cryptomnesia
3 riser
4 neverrending melody
5 open your mind
6 sweet images
7 state of mind
aaaand thats bout all i know as far as trance goes...


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 23, 2009)

*INFECTED MUSHROOM*


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 23, 2009)

Infected Mushroom is a real hit or miss, mostly miss. I liked Psycho, and Deeply Disturbed, but didn't like becoming insane (surprisingly), I wish, Heavyweight, Muse Breaks, Cities of the Future, so on and on.

(I'm doing this sorta response, because I'm trying to narrow down a style for myself, and to ask others. The more defined I get, the easier it is to search.)


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 23, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Infected Mushroom is a real hit or miss, mostly miss. I liked Psycho, and Deeply Disturbed, but didn't like becoming insane (surprisingly), I wish, Heavyweight, Muse Breaks, Cities of the Future, so on and on.
> 
> (I'm doing this sorta response, because I'm trying to narrow down a style for myself, and to ask others. The more defined I get, the easier it is to search.)


 look for old songs such as Merlin, The new stuff is not so great. If you can loook for albums such as  "I am the supervisor" or any released before that after the "converting Vegitarians" album they have been more and more hit and miss as they tend to get more into electronica then PSI-Trance


----------



## protocollie (Aug 24, 2009)

TheComet said:


> If you have a good pair of headphones, I'll point you towards The Chemical Brothers for some interesting stuff
> 
> They do a mix of trance, psy (ALOT of it), and ultra psychedelic breakbeat/breaktrance stuff, and sound great on headphones



Chemical brothers do breakbeat. Specifically big beat. Never trance. Ever. Certainly not psytrance. Have you ever listened to them before?

Zombie Nation and Sandstorm are more club pop - try looking into Kaskade, Deadmau5, Dada... uh, Fedde Le Grande... I don't know a tremendous amount more in that arena and if you keep looking in that direction you'll find stuff you like probably.

I'll toss you some other tracks you might find interesting here:

On the super clubby side:

Fedde Le Grande - Put Your Hands Up For Detroit : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Puw2bahu7wQ

On the bit more down-low electro and breaks sides:

Deadmau5 - Hi Friend : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvxU77vNjtQ
MKM & GBX - I Don't Think So : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxQ-6UMEnEo [Hard as NAILS]
Pro7 - What Did You Say [Introspective Remix] : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOLUqBRC5ps

Some disco-funky hardass goodness:

Streetlife DJs - We Love The Disco Sound [Cut'n'Rub Dub Remix] : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flzI20Swv1I
Feed Me - The Spell : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5IdTEJ9mRA
Noisia - Gutterpump : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fy9ai4YKktc

This'll just kick you in the ass:

Haduoken - Crank It Up [Noisia Remix] : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoELGPWm95E


----------



## protocollie (Aug 24, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Again, Tiesto really isn't my cup of tea. The few songs I've heard of his, are really milked for length, and really not much substance.



For someone new to the land of dance music, you're already way better at listening to it than most.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 26, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2706154

;ooo


----------



## Lyxen (Aug 27, 2009)

i made this track on my korg ds
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2710835


----------



## Aden (Aug 27, 2009)

Check out my boyfriend's music. He's good at it.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 28, 2009)

Put Your Hands up for Detroit was better without the vocals - Thanks!

Hi Friend was kinda annoying

I don't think so was pretty sweet too, the bass was awesome.

What did you say? Had an annoying sound constantly looping to it.

The last four were bleh, not my style at all, especially the last one.

- Vengeance, sorry, but _very_ annoying, the higher end sounds hurt my ears, I couldn't listen to very much of it.

- Lyxen, if that was slowed down by like, 40-60 bps, it'd be a lot better to me - It just sounds like rapid, annoying noise to me.

- And Aden, I only got to listen to a few of them, but aside from the bad intro's, after that though, they were spot on, and pretty good. I'll check back into yer mate when I get back from work!


----------



## Nick (Aug 28, 2009)

Zombie Nation and Sandstorm are about right as far as the tempo in Trance music goes. Try these.

"Solar Serenade" - Avalon

"Wind Chaser" - Avalon

"Beachball" - Nalin & Kane Yes there's vocals but it's not the annoying kind. Thought I'd toss it in here cause I like it.

"Spaceman" - System F

"Starlight Chaser" - Classified Project (get it from itunes)

"Pull (Solid Sleep Mix)" - Russenmafia

"City People" - Airbase

"Spin (Original Mix)" - Airbase


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 29, 2009)

Most of that sounded like menu music for a fighting game, so was quite off-putting, and not very listenable. That stuff wasn't that bad, but it was the same thing over and over for several minutes, so got boring very fast. And I doubt Starlight Chaser is worth buying :v


----------



## Nick (Aug 29, 2009)

Well then you're probly not looking for Trance. Most trance is made with long intros and outros so it can be mixed. Zombie Nation isn't even trance music, and Sandstorm is VERY borderline and you won't find really anything else like it unless Darude makes it since he uses the same sound in alot of his tracks.

Try techno-trance. That's probly what you want.


----------



## protocollie (Aug 29, 2009)

Nick said:


> Try techno-trance. That's probly what you want.



There's no such thing.

Darude's style is unique for sure, for better or worse. I thought of a track similar you might like though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQ6v4s1itxA <-- Voodoo and Serano - Blood is Pumpin

I think you're looking for NRG/Hard NRG if you really like the sandstorm sound. I'm not entirely sure if it's even being produced in any notable capacity anymore because in all my years I've heard maybe four songs come out of the genre that were relevant and all during the early 2000s, but I might be wrong.


----------



## Nick (Aug 30, 2009)

protocollie said:


> There's no such thing.http://


 
Um, there most certainly is.


----------



## protocollie (Aug 30, 2009)

Nick said:


> Um, there most certainly is.



absolutely 100% no you're wrong end of story.

protip i've been playing clubs for 10+ years.


----------



## Nick (Aug 30, 2009)

protocollie said:


> absolutely 100% no you're wrong end of story.
> 
> protip i've been playing clubs for 10+ years.


 
It's not a topic that is up for debate, bro. Techno Trance is a recognized subgenre of music. It doesn't matter that you've been playing in clubs, that's not really something you have say-so about.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 30, 2009)

protocollie said:


> absolutely 100% no you're wrong end of story.
> 
> protip i've been playing clubs for 10+ years.


 
22 years old and you've been playing clubs for 1/2 your life? I call bullshit.

Oh, and you're from Philly. FAIL


----------



## protocollie (Aug 30, 2009)

Nick said:


> It's not a topic that is up for debate, bro. Techno Trance is a recognized subgenre of music. It doesn't matter that you've been playing in clubs, that's not really something you have say-so about.



cool story bro show me a techno-trance song

techno and trance are so incompatible it's not even funny.


----------



## protocollie (Aug 30, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> 22 years old and you've been playing clubs for 1/2 your life? I call bullshit.



k do that.

you're right on count one, wrong on count 2.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 30, 2009)

protocollie said:


> k do that.
> 
> you're right on count one, wrong on count 2.



You said you were doing it for 10+ years? So you were playing in clubs at 12 years old? I find that a liiiiiittle hard to believe, sir.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 30, 2009)

protocollie said:


> k do that.
> 
> you're right on count one, wrong on count 2.


 
Why lie then? Oh yeah, cuz Philadelphians are compulsive liars?

Fuck Philly.


----------



## Aden (Aug 30, 2009)

protocollie said:


> techno and trance are so incompatible it's not even funny.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tech_trance


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 30, 2009)

Aden said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tech_trance


 
Win, that and you're not from Philly.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 30, 2009)

Ha ha ha ha I hope this turns into a "Philly sucks" thread


Not that I care about any of it


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 30, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Ha ha ha ha I hope this turns into a "Philly sucks" thread
> 
> 
> Not that I care about any of it


 
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=49673


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 30, 2009)

So, how 'bout that darude :v


----------



## Nick (Aug 30, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> So, how 'bout that darude :v


 
= / sry, didn't mean to jack your thread XD


----------



## protocollie (Aug 30, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Win, that and you're not from Philly.



Tech trance is a thing. Techno trance is not.

Keep thinking you're cool.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 30, 2009)

protocollie said:


> Tech trance is a thing. Techno trance is not.


I didn't realize there was a difference.


----------



## protocollie (Aug 30, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> You said you were doing it for 10+ years? So you were playing in clubs at 12 years old? I find that a liiiiiittle hard to believe, sir.



Find it.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 30, 2009)

protocollie said:


> Tech trance is a thing. Techno trance is not.
> 
> Keep thinking you're cool.


 
Good one. Cool story bro. I'm cooler than you cuz I'm not from Philly.



protocollie said:


> Find it.


 
lolwut?...........cool story bro.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 30, 2009)

protocollie said:


> Find it.


.... What?


----------



## protocollie (Aug 30, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I didn't realize there was a difference.



One is a thing, one isn't.

Furthermore tech trance is nothing like darude.

Tech trance is more repetitive than regular trance. 'Tech' is a generic qualifier added to genres that follow techno progression which is very, very subtle changes over an extended period of time. It doesn't really draw much from techno beyond the repetition.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 30, 2009)

protocollie said:


> One is a thing, one isn't.
> 
> Furthermore tech trance is nothing like darude.
> 
> Tech trance is more repetitive than regular trance. 'Tech' is a generic qualifier added to genres that follow techno progression which is very, very subtle changes over an extended period of time. It doesn't really draw much from techno beyond the repetition.


So... It's repetitive techno.... That's literally the stupidest thing I've heard all day. Aside from you being from Philly, of course.


----------



## protocollie (Aug 30, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Good one. Cool story bro. I'm cooler than you cuz I'm not from Philly.



Cool.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 30, 2009)

protocollie said:


> Cool.


 
Metal.


----------



## Nick (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm gonna try one more time. 

Better Off Alone - Alice Deejay

Skip to 1:20 to avoid the intro. I'm kinda wondering if this is more down your alley. You've got me all determined now ^^ 

Yes there's vocals. Sorry. Sandstorm is unique.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't mind intro's, but if it's a full minute or two of boom.................................................................................boom boom...............................................................................boom..................................................................boom boom.

I can really do without that. That's a shitty intro for any genre.

Better off Alone starts off great, and I've heard the song many times, but the vocals ruin it totally. Now that I remember it, I'll look up to see if there's a non-vocal track, because it's an alright track.


----------



## Nick (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah I know you didn't want vocals but I remembered this one and figured atleast the parts without the vox would be more your style.


----------



## Darkstar-Dracon (Aug 30, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Better off Alone starts off great, and I've heard the song many times, but the vocals ruin it totally. Now that I remember it, I'll look up to see if there's a non-vocal track, because it's an alright track.



You're looking for the Lasgo version, right?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vg7mdhXuT_A


----------



## protocollie (Aug 30, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I don't mind intro's, but if it's a full minute or two of boom...



uh with all due respect it's your lack of knowledge about the culture that makes you say this. i'd say 95% of dance music has this structure because most records are made dj friendly to ensure they get club play. generally the structure is 32 bars simple intro -> song -> 32 bars simple outro.

unless it's been included in a comp or they made a radio edit, you'll have to fast forward the parts intended for djs.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 30, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, what do you do for those periods of time, where the music is practically nil?


----------



## protocollie (Aug 30, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Just out of curiosity, what do you do for those periods of time, where the music is practically nil?



well i either skip it, or if i'm playing i use it to bring the track in.

the cd player in my car has a well-worn fast forward button.

if it really irks me, i just edit the track.


----------

